# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  IPS Driver Error

## Maxwell

Salut tout le monde,

j&#39;ignore si ça vient de chez moi ou si tout le monde en souffre atrocement, mais il arrive, de temps à autre, que je me retrouve face à ça lorsque j&#39;essaie de charger une page, n&#39;importe laquelle, sur le forum:




> *IPS Driver Error
> 
> **There appears to be an error with the database.*
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here


<blockquote>
</blockquote>Voila voila. Si Half est au courant, désolé pour le dérangement. Par contre si je viens de vous faire découvrir quelquechose d&#39;absolument incroyable, contactez moi par MP pour l&#39;abonnement gratuit.

----------


## Zepolak

J&#39;ai peur que cela nous tombe dessus sur un peu tous...

Enfin, en tout cas, si tu le dis, c&#39;est que je ne dois pas avoir été le seul à l&#39;avoir eu y a 10 minutes ^^

----------


## sissi

Idem,c&#39;est la merde parfois pour se connecter.

----------


## ElGato

Ouaip, pareil, de temps en temps. Vivement la v2 !

----------


## NitroG42

En fait, soit le serveur est surchargé, soit c&#39;est par ce que half et couille travaille dessus...

----------


## orime

> En fait, soit le serveur est surchargé, soit half est dessus couille


J&#39;ai eu ca aussi j&#39;arrivais pas a poster un post inutile pour Bobo.

----------


## Paul Verveine

je suis heureux de savoir que ça vient pas de moi !

----------


## NitroG42

> je suis heureux de savoir que ça vient pas de moi !


Non en fait ca vient de toi mais on osait pas te le dire.

----------


## gripoil

Ah et pourquoi ça le fait chez moi aussi alors!

:mec qui casse la vanne:

----------


## NitroG42

> Ah et pourquoi ça le fait chez moi aussi alors!
> 
> :mec qui casse la vanne:


Dans le ips error, "ca vient de toi" je pense que t&#39;as pas très bien compris, je disais que c&#39;est niluje, la cause des ips error.
:mecquitankule:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca me l&#39;a fait aussi, je n&#39;ai rien compris  ::(: .




> *IPS Driver Error*
> 
> *There appears to be an error with Niluje&#39;s database*.
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking dtc


J&#39;ai peur.

----------


## orime

Allez hop ca recommence ! 

Ils sont partout !

----------


## Zepolak

Bah faut pendre Niluje alors...

----------


## Paul Verveine

bon je sais ce qu&#39;il me reste à faire

->[]

































































[]-> ça marche mieux ?

sinon, je ressort

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Ouaip, pareil, de temps en temps. Vivement la v2 !


*ce gratte la tête*
v1
v2

*tend la v2 à ElGato*

Bienvenu dans le futur   ::ninja::

----------


## ElGato

Bon euh la V2.0 alors.

----------


## francou008

Encore une   ::siffle::

----------


## jofission

Moi j&#39;en ai eu hier soare les copaings et j&#39;ai eu peur que le canard se foit fait exploser par une branche JV d&#39;al-quaeda. [:totoz]

----------


## AntoinZ

> :mecquitankule:


  ::XD::

----------


## Baryton

moi aussi ca le fait!

----------


## Ezechiel

> moi aussi ca le fait!


ça le fait pour tout le monde. Puis des fois ça le fait bcp, puis des fois c&#39;est long....

----------


## George Sable

> En fait, soit le serveur est surchargé, soit c&#39;est par ce que *half et couille travaille* dessus...


Ahahah !   ::ninja::

----------


## Goji

Que d&#39;émotions émises pour un malheureux forum qui plante... comme tout forum qui se respecte.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Moi ça m&#39;arrive jamais mais j&#39;avais envie de flooder ahahah!

Non je déconne, genre je flood! Bref, moi aussi ça m&#39;arrive et ça soule, à chaque fois je dois retourner à la page principale pour re rentrer sur le site

----------


## NitroG42

> Ahahah !


&#39;sont où tes news toi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> &#39;sont où tes news toi ?


DTC.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> DTC.


OMG comment il avait tendu la perche, il aime ça   :;):

----------


## Maxwell

C&#39;est la fete aujourd&#39;hui, 4 fois dans l&#39;aprés-midi.

Ca doit bosser dur.  ::ninja:: 




HAHAHAHAHAHA.


Edit: 5 fois.

----------


## lanef300

idem que maxwell, 5-6 fois depuis que je suis rentré du boulot...

----------


## Maxwell

> idem que maxwell, 5-6 fois depuis que je suis rentré du boulot...


C&#39;est un scandale.


REMBOURSEZ !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C&#39;est un scandaaaaaaaaaaale !

----------


## lanef300

> C&#39;est un scandale.
> REMBOURSEZ !


Ptêtre que ça vient de notre bonne chère ville...
Virez le maire!!  ::rolleyes:: 


edit: et encore une erreur...

----------


## francou008

BRrrrrrr.
Sens tu le souffle chaud de l&#39;IPS Driver Error sur ta nuque?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais c&#39;est encore la fête du slip ce soir.

Puisque c&#39;est comme çà je vais mater un fiIm.

----------


## O.Boulon

Le serveur est juste devenu trop petit pour accueillir toutes vos conneries.
Ca va aller mieux dés qu&#39;on aura effacé "le topic de l&#39;homme qui a été, à une époque ou une autre, connu sous le nom de b0b0" et la section "les jeux du forum".

----------


## Zepolak

ALL YOUR DATABASE ARE BELONG TO US !!!

----------


## Snowman

> Le serveur est juste devenu trop petit pour accueillir toutes vos conneries.
> Ca va aller mieux dés qu&#39;on aura effacé "le topic de l&#39;homme qui a été, à une époque ou une autre, connu sous le nom de b0b0" et la section "les jeux du forum".


Il prend tant de place que ça le topic de <strike>b0b</strike>, <strike>Erne</strike>, <strike>Henri</strike>...&#39;fin le tête bleu qui bouge quoi   ::mellow::

----------


## Zepolak

Il fait 2700 pages.

La somme des pages de tous les topics où t&#39;as de nouveaus messages après ne pas être venus pendant 3 jours sur le forum, celui-ci exceptés, ça fait combien ?

----------


## getcha

> Ca va aller mieux dés qu&#39;on aura effacé la section "les jeux du forum".


BLOODY LENINE   ::mellow::  

Il va rester juste les catégories "j&#39;aime bien canard pc mais c&#39;est de la merde" et "hier j&#39;ai serré la main a haroun tazieff dans le tgv nancy-strasbourg", en gros.   ::cry::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Le serveur est juste devenu trop petit pour accueillir toutes vos conneries.
> Ca va aller mieux dés qu&#39;on aura effacé "le topic de l&#39;homme qui a été, à une époque ou une autre, connu sous le nom de b0b0" et la section "les jeux du forum".


  ::o:   ::o:  

on est fouttu 
le monde est devenu fou 

on fait la guerre, les trains roulent plus 
et Sarko est président de la république 

on est mal, on est mal que j&#39;vous dit 


c&#39;est bientot l&#39;avênement de l&#39;antechrist

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bientot ,rassurez vous, vous n&#39;aurez plus de *IPS driver error*. Promis, juré, craché.

Ce sera *Vbulletin Driver Erro*r.

----------


## Maxwell

WOOHOO !!!!

----------


## DakuTenshi

Il va devenir plus rigolo ce forum :&#39;(

----------


## Snowman

> Bientot ,rassurez vous, vous n&#39;aurez plus de *IPS driver error*. Promis, juré, craché.
> 
> Ce sera *Vbulletin Driver Erro*r.


Est-ce que ce sera plus joli que le fond blanc ?   ::ninja::

----------


## NitroG42

> Le serveur est juste devenu trop petit pour accueillir toutes vos conneries.
> Ca va aller mieux dés qu&#39;on aura effacé "le topic de l&#39;homme qui a été, à une époque ou une autre, connu sous le nom de b0b0" et la section "les jeux du forum".


Rolalala, si tu fais ca, ca sera noel avant l&#39;heure pour moi....
:&#39;(

----------


## Jolaventur

> Rolalala, si tu fais ca, ca sera noel avant l&#39;heure pour moi....
>  :&#39;(


toi t&#39;façon t&#39;es un sal islamiste radical

----------


## sissi

Je comprend mieux la raison du ban de b0b0,l&#39;envoyer loin d&#39;içi afin de détruire son oeuvre sans qu&#39;il ne puisse rien dire ou faire...Radical mais j&#39;aime bien.

----------


## Next

> Le serveur est juste devenu trop petit pour accueillir toutes vos conneries.
> Ca va aller mieux dés qu&#39;on aura effacé "le topic de l&#39;homme qui a été, à une époque ou une autre, connu sous le nom de b0b0" et *la section "les jeux du forum"*.


Surement pas, cette section est ma raison de vivre, c&#39;est pour mieux copié les jeux dans les news apres c&#39;est ca?  ::ninja::  
D&#39;ailleurs ces ips drive error ca perturbe le bon deroulement des jeux.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> on est fouttu 
> le monde est devenu fou 
> 
> on fait la guerre, les trains roulent plus 
> et Sarko est président de la république 
> 
> on est mal, on est mal que j&#39;vous dit 
> c&#39;est bientot l&#39;avênement de l&#39;antechrist


Pas de politique ! 


vBulletin caca.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Est-ce que ce sera plus joli que le fond blanc ?


Plus joli j&#39;en sais rien. On reste vraiment dans le même style, avec une picardisation de l&#39;interface par-ci par-là quand même. Moi je trouve ça plus clair, question de gouts.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Plus joli j&#39;en sais rien. On reste vraiment dans le même style, avec une picardisation de l&#39;interface par-ci par-là quand même. Moi je trouve ça plus clair, question de gouts.


Picardisation ?
- 1 : rapport aux congelés ?
- 2 : rapport à la région ?
- 3 : rapport à Jean-Luc, capitaine dans star trek ?

----------


## Eradan

> Picardisation ?
> - 1 : rapport aux congelés ?
> - 2 : rapport à la région ?
> - 3 : rapport à Jean-Luc, capitaine dans star trek ?



Réponse 1 : surgelés + Nowel = bûche glacée  ::lol::

----------


## Guest

> Réponse 1 : surgelés + Nowel = bûche glacée


Ou sans abris. De rien, j&#39;aime aider.

----------


## Eradan

> Ou sans abris. De rien, j&#39;aime aider.



J&#39;ai pas précisé la composition de la buche  ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Dans votre topic privé, [Vds] Webmaster pouilleux, peu servi, Threanor parle d&#39;un "punk à chien picard".

Il se trouve que j&#39;en ai justement un pas loin de chez moi, mais devant le Monop&#39;.

Ma question est donc : aurais-tu déménagé ?

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Dans votre topic privé, [Vds] Webmaster pouilleux, peu servi, Threanor parle d&#39;un "punk à chien picard".
> 
> Il se trouve que j&#39;en ai justement un pas loin de chez moi, mais devant le Monop&#39;.
> 
> Ma question est donc : aurais-tu déménagé ?


Hélas, le punk à chien picard est dorénavant un punk à CHAT picard.
Oui, c&#39;est les pires, ils sont fatals.

----------


## Goji

Le nom d&#39;un groupe est caché dans le post ci-dessus, sauras-tu le retrouver ^^

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J&#39;ai rien à voir avec Les Fatals Picards tas de mouflettes! Et j&#39;aime pas les chats. Par contre les renards, c&#39;est cool.

----------


## crazycow

Tu es donc maitre renard? aaaahhh tigiditigidi !

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Moi je trouve ça plus clair, question de gouts.


Avec le look de ta bannière en signature, je me fais du souci.   ::ninja::

----------


## orime

> c&#39;est bientot l&#39;avênement de l&#39;antechrist


Il est déja la hélas, il s&#39;appelle Boulon et va tous nous tuer dans d&#39;atroces souffrances a coup de Doc non coquées mais lustrées comme un parquet tout neuf !

Han !

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour l&#39;instant, on parle uniquement du look du forum, ca donne çà:


Faites pas gaffe aux catégories tout ça tout ça, c&#39;est pas encore le serveur de prod, donc c&#39;est vbulletin de base.

----------


## getcha

Hahaha et ils font croire qu&#39;ils bossent sous Debian...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Hahaha et ils font croire qu&#39;ils bossent sous Debian...


Hola, malheureux! moi je touche pas à Debian, c&#39;est l&#39;OS du malin. Et photoshop sous debian faudra repasser...

----------


## getcha

> Hola, malheureux! moi je touche pas à Debian, c&#39;est l&#39;OS du malin. Et photoshop sous debian faudra repasser...


Sur la photo du webmaster y&#39;avait un autocollant Debian...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Sur la photo du webmaster y&#39;avait un autocollant Debian...


Ouaih mais ca c&#39;est Half, le mec qui fait du Héroïque-code sous vi. Moi je suis plus sur le coté graphique/css/xhtml.

----------


## getcha

> Ouaih mais ca c&#39;est Half, le mec qui fait du Héroïque-code sous vi. Moi je suis plus sur le coté graphique/css/xhtml.


Si il a codé le nouveau site sur vi, repsect. Quoique j&#39;avais bien un prof qui a ecrit sa these sous vi...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon, il sera en français le vB quand même ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Bon, il sera en français le vB quand même ?


Une version flammande est prévue. D&#39;ailleurs on a besoin de traducteurs.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Mouais on fait les malins et le jour J on tombe dans le ravin.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Sympa mai je trouve le rouge une peu trop criard...
l&#39;actuel fait plus... "luxe", genre tapis rouge ou rideau de soirée jet set.  :;):

----------


## Erokh

> Sympa mai je trouve le rouge une peu trop criard...
> l&#39;actuel fait plus... "luxe", genre tapis rouge ou rideau de soirée jet set.


idem

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Bande de n00bz0rs! Ouuuuuuuh les n00bz0rs! C&#39;est le meme code hexa! #CC0000 !

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Bande de n00bz0rs! Ouuuuuuuh les n00bz0rs! C&#39;est le meme code hexa! #CC0000 !


Huuuum huuuum.
euh... hum, enfin, comment dire ?
Comment peux tu comparer le code hexa généré par le poste de l&#39;utilisateur, avec la perception visuelle de ce même code hexa passé, en plus par une capture d&#39;écran pixellisée, et enregistreer en jpg... ?
cela n&#39;as, comment dire, rien à voir ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Huuuum huuuum.
> euh... hum, enfin, comment dire ?
> Comment peux tu comparer le code hexa généré par le poste de l&#39;utilisateur, avec la perception visuelle de ce même code hexa passé, en plus par une capture d&#39;écran pixellisée, et enregistreer en jpg... ?
> cela n&#39;as, comment dire, rien à voir ?


n00bz0r c&#39;est tout! 

Ps: Je chambre mais effectivement, j&#39;ai repris le code hexa du site actuel, pas du template du forum. Ensuite, j&#39;ai décliné la charte du nouveau site et ensuite je me suis penché sur le forum. j&#39;ai pensé qu&#39;il était normal de garder une cohérence entre site et forum. Donc ce que vous voyez la niveau forum, c&#39;est plus ou moins l&#39;esprit du nouveau site.
Le rouge peut paraitre pétant, mais tu as les hachures qui viennent le renforcer et un léger "reflet" blanc façon 2.0 dans ton cul.

----------


## George Sable

> Hola, malheureux! moi je touche pas à Debian, c&#39;est l&#39;OS du malin. Et photoshop sous debian faudra repasser...


N00bzor. Et j&#39;ajouterais que The Gimp 0wnz ton anus.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Nan vraiment je peux pas, c&#39;est une question de principe. Et Gimp j&#39;ai déjà essayé, y&#39;a bien que le nom qui me satisfasse dans ce soft.

----------


## George Sable

http://www.gimpshop.com/  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> http://www.gimpshop.com/


Mouaih why not. Faut voir à l&#39;usage. Raaaaah nan mais qu&#39;est ce que je raconte! JE HAIS LINUX! BURN THE WITCH!

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Bande de n00bz0rs! Ouuuuuuuh les n00bz0rs! C&#39;est le meme code hexa! #CC0000 !


Bon, c&#39;est la capture qui pue alors...
On verra bien une fois mis en place. Si ça arrive un jour.  ::siffle::

----------


## TheToune

The Gimp   ::unsure::  

Rooh putain ... A chaque nouvelle version je me dit ... Ca a l&#39;air mieux je vais réassayer et chaque fois les bras m&#39;en tombe.
Non décidement rien n&#39;est à sa place dans le soft et tout est fait pour te faire perdre du temp par défaut.

J&#39;arrive a utiliser n&#39;importe quel sous soft de modification d&#39;image ( j&#39;etais fan de photo impact fut un temp   ::ninja::  )... Mais Gimp non, j&#39;ai beau faire preuve de volonté à chaque fois les filtres ne marche pas comme je veux, les options se montrent récalcitrante et cette interface ce montre toujours aussi ridiculle et contre productive.

Mais elle est interessante ... Ca permet de mettre en évidence tous ce qu&#39;il ne faut pas faire en terme de design d&#39;interface.




> http://www.gimpshop.com/


  ::mellow::  
Non mais tu rigole là ? y&#39;en a vraiment qui trouve que ce truc a quelque chose a voir avec photoshop ?
Entre les touches de raccourcis qui ne marche que si tu a selectionné la bonne fenetre ( hahahahaha ) les panel designé avec une focntion Random sur la taille et  position des boutons.

A tiens il marche plus là ... il plante chaque fois que fais nouveaux ....

Non avoue, c&#39;est une blague ton truc ?

----------


## rOut

Hmm miam miam le nouveau site, d&#39;ailleurs j&#39;adore le style, mais tu vois, quand je tate les nichons de ta m...

 :B):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Hmm miam miam le nouveau site, d&#39;ailleurs j&#39;adore le style, mais tu vois, quand je tate les nichons de ta m...


vas y poursui ton argumentaire

----------


## rOut

Nul besoin, car, comme dirait Half, "je suis une palourde".  ::w00t::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Nul besoin, car, comme dirait Half, "je suis une palourde".


Toi, tu as vu quelque chose que t&#39;aurai pas du voir.

----------


## half

Oh bordel,  le htaccess du site de dev a sauté lors d&#39;une migration ! C&#39;est maintenant chose corrigée !

/!\ Tous spoil se verra modéré physiquement par O.Boulon /!\

----------


## PrinceGITS

En même temps, les htaccess c&#39;est bien pratique, mais on les oublie souvent quand on déplace un site web !  :;):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Oh bordel,  le htaccess du site de dev a sauté lors d&#39;une migration ! C&#39;est maintenant chose corrigée !
> 
> /!\ Tous spoil se verra modéré physiquement par O.Boulon /!\


Bien joué, bravo, 20/20, vive la france!

----------


## half

> En même temps, les htaccess c&#39;est bien pratique, mais on les oublie souvent quand on déplace un site web !


En l&#39;occurance, c&#39;est la recréation du même site pas le déplacement qui a fait disparaitre le htaccess, un probleme de BDD sur http://v3.canardplus.com me la fait &#39;recheckouter&#39;.

arg me suis fait eu encore !

----------


## O.Boulon

PONCTUATION, NOM DE DIEU !

----------


## half

hahaha les n00bz :




> [Mon Dec 03 11:29:52 2007][error] [client ***.***.***.***] user Half not found: /, referer: 
> [Mon Dec 03 11:30:11 2007] [error] [client ***.***.***.***] user couille_de_rat not found: /, referer:

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Toi, tu as vu quelque chose que t&#39;aurai pas du voir.


Forcément, si vous pensez pas à éteindre la webcam en sortant...

----------


## Jolaventur

revenons au but premier de ce topack 

IPS driver error 


perso y&#39;en a de plus en plus 

je préconise donc la suppression pure et simple du topack de B0B0

----------


## half

> revenons au but premier de ce topack 
> 
> IPS driver error 
> perso y&#39;en a de plus en plus 
> 
> je préconise donc la suppression pure et simple du topack de B0B0


Tiens on en parlait justement ce matin avec Boulon. Niéhéhéhé

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Tiens on en parlait justement ce matin avec Boulon. Niéhéhéhé


on est presque à 3000 pages attendez un peu sinon va falloir tout recommencer


 ::ninja::

----------


## Doc TB

> Tiens on en parlait justement ce matin avec Boulon. Niéhéhéhé


Vous inquiétez pas pour ça, je vais vous faire un ménage par le vide, quelque chose de bien

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, nan.

Tu vas pas te payer ce plasir. C&#39;est nous qu&#39;on s&#39;en occupe !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Tant qu&#39;on me laisse le topic de la dépense du jour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nan, nan.
> 
> Tu vas pas te payer ce plasir. C&#39;est nous qu&#39;on s&#39;en occupe !


je ne ferais pas de commentaires 

il est inutile de conforter Boulon dans ses plaisirs sadique

----------


## rOut

:rien:

----------


## Maxwell

Elle devait pas voir le jour le 3 décembre la nouvelle version ?  ::siffle::  


Putain vous êtes vraiment des alcooliques.

----------


## Guest

> Elle devait pas voir le jour le 3 décembre la nouvelle version ?  
> Putain vous êtes vraiment des alcooliques.


J&#39;approuve.

----------


## Mars2

> J&#39;approuve.


+1 
j&#39;y pensais aujourd&#39;hui!!!

----------


## half

Soon

----------


## Spartan

> Soon


You mean : "When it&#39;s done" ?

----------


## Mars2

it means two years????  ::ninja:: 
Sinon c&#39;est une migration, ou un nouveau forum avec tout qui est clean, ou on va devoir se reinscrire et tout....

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sinon c&#39;est une migration, ou un nouveau forum avec tout qui est clean, ou on va devoir se reinscrire et tout....


migration avec ménage par le vide pour les trucs inutile

genre le topic d&#39;un sombre individu qui provoque les IPS driver error

----------


## Goji



----------


## Jeckhyl

Magnifique :D.

----------


## eldwane

D&#39;ailleurs, la v3 va porter un nom de baptème... Elle s&#39;appellera "CanardPlus Forever"    ::siffle::  


Allez hop, maintenant je saute par la fenêtre

----------


## elpaulo

CANARDPLUS Reborn VS IPS driver Error

Ready ?

FIGHT §

----------


## half

> 


Enorme ! Je peux l&#39;avoir en grand :P ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Non.
Tu finis ce putain de site avant d&#39;avoir quoique ce soit.

----------


## Pelomar

La rédaction de Canard PC n&#39;est décidement qu&#39;un ramassis d&#39;incompétents héroînomane.

----------


## Goji

> Non.
> Tu finis ce putain de site avant d&#39;avoir quoique ce soit.


Half, te voici avec une carotte de plus au bout de ton bâton  :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

> Enorme ! Je peux l&#39;avoir en grand :P ?


Averto sans frais pour le webmaster qui cite une image. Encore deux fois et c&#39;est le ban.

----------


## half

> Half, te voici avec une carotte de plus au bout de ton bâton


Ouai, mais mieux vaut une carotte au bout d&#39;un baton que dans le cul.

----------


## Pelomar

Comme c&#39;est fin.

----------


## sissi

> Comme c&#39;est fin.


CTB.

----------


## Goji



----------


## Mars2

Et d&#39;un cote le site n&#39;avance toujours pas....  ::ninja::

----------


## francou008

H-0.5

----------


## Nelfe

H+2h16 et toujours rien  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

Très bon le dessin Gojira, si tu savais comme ça collait avec la personnalité du gus en question en plus...
Sinon vous inquiétez pas pour le site, c&#39;était le 3 qu&#39;il devait sortir en fait.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Bon, on note que même avec la disparition du topic de b0b0, les IPS Driver Error sont toujours là... La Rédaction se serait-elle trompée de cible ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Rien à voir.

La disparition du topic de b0b0, c&#39;est juste pour préparer la migration des forums.

----------


## Pen²

> Averto sans frais pour le webmaster qui cite une image. Encore deux fois et c&#39;est le ban.


Pour être sérieux 2s, c&#39;est quoi le problème avec les citations d&#39;images? J&#39;ai jamais compris ...

----------


## Maskass

Je crois que ca bouffe pas mal de bande passante et puis surtout, ca fait des pages super longues a charger pour rien puisque l&#39;image est le plus souvent un deux post au dessus, au pire sur la page d&#39;avant...

----------


## Pen²

> Je crois que ca bouffe pas mal de bande passante et puis surtout, ca fait des pages super longues a charger pour rien puisque l&#39;image est le plus souvent un deux post au dessus, au pire sur la page d&#39;avant...


Oui mais déjà les images elle sont jamais stockées sur ler serveur de canardpc, ce sont toujours des liens vers des autre sites comme imageshack le plus souvent. Donc pour moi il n&#39;y a aucune incidence sur la bande passante du site.
En plus je pense qu&#39;une fois qu&#39;elle est chargée une fois elle est dans le cache du navigateur et elle n&#39;a pas besoin d&#39;être rechargée (sauf dans le cas d&#39;une page précédente certes)
Donc pour moi ce n&#39;est absolument pas un pb technique

----------


## O.Boulon

C&#39;est une question de discipline et d&#39;aisance de lecture.

Et une excellente raison pour vous banner quand ça nous arrange.

----------


## Pen²

> C&#39;est une question de discipline et d&#39;aisance de lecture.
> 
> Et une excellente raison pour vous banner quand ça nous arrange.


je suis pas convaincu de l&#39;utilité de cette mesure ...

----------


## Maskass

enfin moi j&#39;disais ca... hein, c&#39;est de ce que j&#39;ai pu lire... et je dois dire que ca sert a rien de quote  la meme image plusieurs fois dans la meme page juste pour dire que l&#39;image elle est trop cool. 

En plus quand on cite, on a une petite fleche qui peut nous ramener direct a l&#39;image... 
Apres, peut etre que j&#39;ai mal configuré mon navigateur, mais les pages pleines d&#39;image sont plus longue a afficher... alors si on peut eviter de se taper 10 fois la meme dans des quote, c&#39;est plus sympa non?

----------


## XWolverine

D&#39;ailleurs, le nouveau forum aura des fonctions avancées de ban automatique TinkAuto() et OmarAuto() (parce que BoulonAuto, ça faisait garagiste), qui en fonction de critères super sioux, banniront à tous de bras/baguette/vis (rayez la mention inutile) les contrevenants au nouvel ordre réminiscent.
Enfin, il parait (c&#39;est dans la plaquette commerciale).

----------


## O.Boulon

C&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;on a choisit vbulletin.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> C&#39;est pour ça qu&#39;on a choisit vbulletin.


Hormis le ban par ip / mail de b0b0 ça va changer quoi pour nous? De nouvelles fonctionnalités?

----------


## Coin-Coin

Ca veut dire qu&#39;un abus de DTC (par exemple) entrainera un ban automatique comme dans la vraie vie ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

D&#39;ailleurs je me demandais si de nouveaux mots mystères allaient être implémentés. Après le fiIm en flim et le p0utrer en canarder, je propose le banner en boulonner (ouah merde je vais me faire boulonner), le glander en couiller, le flooder en b0b0ter.

----------


## XWolverine

> D&#39;ailleurs je me demandais si de nouveaux mots mystères allaient être implémentés. Après le fiIm en flim et le p0utrer en canarder, je propose le banner en boulonner (ouah merde je vais me faire boulonner), le glander en couiller, le flooder en b0b0ter.


Non, mais ça remplacera UT3 par TF2, CPC par CPC et inversera les notes (10 - note) dans les contestations de tests de jeux  ::happy2::

----------


## Snowman

J&#39;ai eu 2 erreur IPS aujourd&#39;hui, apparemment c&#39;était pas la faute du topic de b0b0   ::siffle::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> D&#39;ailleurs je me demandais si de nouveaux mots mystères allaient être implémentés. Après le fiIm en flim et le p0utrer en canarder, je propose le banner en boulonner (ouah merde je vais me faire boulonner), le glander en couiller, le flooder en b0b0ter.


Et la quiche en ouiche !!

cyclimse.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Bon, on note que même avec la disparition du topic de b0b0, les IPS Driver Error sont toujours là... La Rédaction se serait-elle trompée de cible ?





> La disparition du topic de b0b0, c&#39;est juste pour préparer la migration des forums.


Tu lis des fois ce qu&#39;on poste où faut que je te le fasse passer par Yannick Dahan ?

----------


## Maxwell

> Et une excellente raison pour vous banner quand ça nous arrange.


Bannir.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il t&#39;a peut-être mis en /ignore :P.

----------


## le_posteur_masque

vivement le nouveau forum

----------


## half

Bon bein j&#39;ai redémarré la base du forum et en effet il y avait du dégât  ::): . Des processus dead des connections mortes etc... donc cela devrait aller beaucoup mieux maintenant  ::): 

ps : jusqu&#39;a la prochaine hahaha

----------


## mrFish

Fake.
Je viens juste d&#39;avoir une erreur en consultant ce topic (un comble...).

----------


## getcha

> Bon bein j&#39;ai redémarré la base du forum et en effet il y avait du dégât . Des processus dead des connections mortes etc... donc cela devrait aller beaucoup mieux maintenant 
> 
> ps : jusqu&#39;a la prochaine hahaha


Dit-il entre deux erreurs...

----------


## mexican_mustache

> Bon bein j&#39;ai redémarré la base du forum et en effet il y avait du dégât . Des processus dead des connections mortes etc... donc cela devrait aller beaucoup mieux maintenant 
> 
> ps : jusqu&#39;a la prochaine hahaha


webmaster incompétent ...

----------


## Snowman

En fait c&#39;est la section jeux du forum qui pourrit tout   ::ninja::

----------


## Maxwell

Putain, ça marche carrément mieux en effet !

----------


## half

/!\ Forum en fin de vie /!\

----------


## O.Boulon

Webmaster en fin de droits...

----------


## Maxwell

/!\ Webadmin en fin de contrat /!\

Mouarf, grillé...

----------


## Eradan

C&#39;est quoi ces lapins à la place de l&#39;ips driver error?

----------


## getcha

Canardplus ou le web 0.0

MOUAAHAHAHAHAH

----------


## half

C&#39;est mes gardes du corp pour la maintenance.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> C&#39;est quoi ces lapins à la place de l&#39;ips driver error?


C&#39;est un concept.
Tu peux pas test.

----------


## Eradan

Non mais je les aime bien, c&#39;est juste que le lien pour rafraîchir la page a disparu. Sinon classe les lapins, c&#39;est bien pensé.

----------


## Maxwell

Mais putain, vous allez l&#39;achever ce forum ???!

Ca me déchire le coeur de le voir agoniser comme ça

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ca me déchire le coeur de le voir agoniser comme ça


Sûrement à cause de la v2 du topic de b0b0.   ::siffle::

----------


## Maxwell

Non, il doit y avoir un des jeux du forum qui est mal optimisé  ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

C&#39;est le sondage "slip ou caleçon ?" qui a merdé dans le comptage des votes.

----------


## TheToune

> Mais putain, vous allez l&#39;achever ce forum ???!
> 
> Ca me déchire le coeur de le voir agoniser comme ça


Clair c&#39;est une horreur aujourd&#39;hui ...

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Allô Houston ?

Houston ?!!


Houston !! Répondez !!! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh  hhh.............*zkrft*

----------


## NitroG42

le site est de plus en plus lent.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> le site est de plus en plus lent.


Meuh nan, s&#39;toi qui est trop rapide...

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui mais déjà les images elle sont jamais stockées sur ler serveur de canardpc, ce sont toujours des liens vers des autre sites comme imageshack le plus souvent. Donc pour moi il n&#39;y a aucune incidence sur la bande passante du site.
> En plus je pense qu&#39;une fois qu&#39;elle est chargée une fois elle est dans le cache du navigateur et elle n&#39;a pas besoin d&#39;être rechargée (sauf dans le cas d&#39;une page précédente certes)
> Donc pour moi ce n&#39;est absolument pas un pb technique


C&#39;est pas le problème :
1 : c&#39;est reloud, ça prend de la place inutilement et à chaque image marrante y&#39;a toujours au moins trois quatre gus qui veulent la citer, v&#39;là le scrolling de malade pour arriver en bas de la page
2 : ça sert à rien, il suffit de la remplacer par un descriptif ou juste de la dégager purement et simplement, y&#39;a une flèche pour visualiser l&#39;image/message en question dans le cadre "citation"

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oui mais déjà les images elle sont jamais stockées sur ler serveur de canardpc, ce sont toujours des liens vers des autre sites comme imageshack le plus souvent. Donc pour moi il n&#39;y a aucune incidence sur la bande passante du site.
> En plus je pense qu&#39;une fois qu&#39;elle est chargée une fois elle est dans le cache du navigateur et elle n&#39;a pas besoin d&#39;être rechargée (sauf dans le cas d&#39;une page précédente certes)
> Donc pour moi ce n&#39;est absolument pas un pb technique


si ça bouffe de la BP même si l&#39;image est stocké ailleurs 
puisque le serveur cpc fait appel au site hébergeur et ça fait transité des données

----------


## El Gringo

Et de toute façon y&#39;a pas débat, c&#39;est non.

----------


## sissi

> Et de toute façon y&#39;a pas débat, c&#39;est non.


Sur?
Alllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzz!!!!!!!  ::ninja::

----------


## Pen²

> si ça bouffe de la BP même si l&#39;image est stocké ailleurs 
> puisque le serveur cpc fait appel au site hébergeur et ça fait transité des données


http://ginette-villeneuve.forumactif.com/r...-quoi-t4479.htm
Je continue à penser que ca ne génère quasi aucune bande passante sur le serveur cpc, mais bon de toute façon apparemment c pas ca le problème, c&#39;est juste pour pouvoir économiser 2 crans de molettes à nos pauvres doigts engourdis ...

Ah oui et je veux préciser que je ne suis pas un militant du quote d&#39;image, j&#39;en ai limite rien à foutre, mais je trouve juste ca franchement étrange que ce soit formellement interdit, comme si c&#39;était un truc gravissime ...

----------


## El Gringo

> c&#39;est juste pour pouvoir économiser 2 crans de molettes à nos pauvres doigts engourdis ...
> 
> Ah oui et je veux préciser que je ne suis pas un militant du quote d&#39;image, j&#39;en ai limite rien à foutre, mais je trouve juste ca franchement étrange que ce soit formellement interdit, comme si c&#39;était un truc gravissime ...


Plutôt que de réduire ça à un problème de molette j&#39;aurais plutôt parlé de confort et de lisibilité, et ce n&#39;est pas "formellement" interdit c&#39;est juste interdit. Je ne tiens pas à jouer sur les mots, mais je n&#39;aime pas cette façon de dramatiser la situation. Si on se limitait à modérer les choses gravissimes on devrait aussi tolérer les +1, les messages écris en sms et autres puérilités, et le topic de bobo n&#39;aurait plus de raison d&#39;exister puisque tout le forum serait aussi inintéressant.

----------


## El Gringo

> +1


Bon tu te poses pas de question avant de reposter un message quand le même vient d&#39;être effacé ? Ou peut-être que t&#39;arrives pas à te concentrer, t&#39;as besoin de ne plus pouvoir poster quelques jours sur le forum ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon tu te poses pas de question avant de reposter un message quand le même vient d&#39;être effacé ? Ou peut-être que t&#39;arrives pas à te concentrer, t&#39;as besoin de ne plus pouvoir poster quelques jours sur le forum ?


non ça ira 

merci

----------


## El Gringo

> non ça ira 
> 
> merci


Je préfère ça. Bon maintenant je ne veux plus voir qu&#39;une tête et tout le monde chanter la Walkyrie !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ride, ride, ride Valkyries
Ride, ride, ride Valkyries

The screams of dying men
The comfort in their eyes
Here they come, by Oden sent
See the Valkyries ride

 ::siffle::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je préfère ça. Bon maintenant je ne veux plus voir qu&#39;une tête et tout le monde chanter la Walkyrie !


celle qui nous emmene au Valhalla  ::wub::  

:écoute les grosses têtes:

----------

